# Hybrid work bench



## bearman (Sep 3, 2013)

new to the forum. wasn't allowed to do anything for a couple of months. but bought a compound miter saw before. built a hybrid workbench a couple of weeks ago. in stages. moved into a house. wife wanted to sell the coffee table and 2 large end tables. the mind can build houses when haveing months of non physcial allowed work. LSS. got someone to mount coffee table on end tables, leveled coffee table and end tables, screwed together. built a 4 ft work bench, when ass. it was only 1/4" off from corner to corner, to add on to the tables, at the tables height. shimed on top of the coffee table for the 8 ft. top piece of plywood, which makes the hybrid tables almost 9'. room for the machinist bx. on one end. garage is 1 1/4" tapered from the wall in 20". built a shelf behind hybred. needed a few pieces 4" long to make posts. just drilled a spot, turned drill at a 45 <, spliced them together. but i did purchase a KregR3 today. splices looked rough, but worked. sq.when most of it assembled, wife walked into the garage, "when can you start on a coffee table/" glad i found this site. have much to learn, but can apply my 45 yrs. fitting work experence to wood now instesd of steel. wish i had access to a milling mach though. everyone have a good weekend.


----------



## bearman (Sep 3, 2013)

posted this thread on wrong section!!:icon_smile:


----------

